# Abnormal Ooth! My Budwing felt like getting creative



## Rib (Dec 16, 2005)

My ADult Female Budwing laid her first Ooth last night. The Male is still kicking around so I might try to remate them again or wait until she's laid a second. Either way this is the biggest Ooth I've ever seen. Anyone else think it looks like some weird giraffe teddy bear? (notice it even has a face)


----------



## ibanez_freak (Dec 16, 2005)

holy cow!!!!!!!

Get one to lay infertile ooths and sell them on e-bay, saying they are pokemon made from a mantis butt :lol: .

Although it's kinda scary looking lol.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Dec 16, 2005)

Lol, that is interesting looking for sure. Maybe your mantis wants to be an artist?


----------



## Rick (Dec 16, 2005)

That's the biggest you've ever see? Check out a large one from an H. Grandis sometime if you want to see big.


----------



## Rib (Dec 16, 2005)

seen with my own eyes I should have said. Dont see no Grandis laying teddy bears though!


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Dec 16, 2005)

Lol, I don't see much of anything making teddy bears.


----------



## Rick (Dec 17, 2005)

It really is an odd shaped ooth. Those are usually more rounded. It's kinda small too for a budwing. What is the diet like? Here is a budwing ooth I had a few months ago:


----------



## Rib (Dec 17, 2005)

Feed her moths, waxworms and crickets. She's eaten a couple of spiders and blue bottle flies too, though the majority of her diet is crickets. Its only that weird shape because she laid it half on the roof of the tank and half on the side of the tank, ignoring all the branches I provided!


----------

